# River fishin



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I've had kings in the surf cut 12lb maxi leader up.

No finesse fishing here though.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice fish guys, I really need to get some skien. I caught 3 males over the weekend, they're good eating, but it would have been nice to get at least one lady fish. As for the line, I tend to run P-Line CX 12-15 pound main line and 10-12 pound P-line Flouro leader, depending on the river/conditions.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

eslastamika said:


> èíòèì äîñóã ðîñòîâ íà äîíó èíòèì çíàêîìñòâà ã êèåâà èíäèâèäóàëêè àâòîâî áëÿäè çà40 ñåêñóàëüíûå ïðàñòèòóòêè ñåêñ çíàêîìñòâà íà îäèí äåíü õàðüêîâñêàÿ îáëàñòü è õàðüêîâ ãîðîä Ïåíçà ïðîñòèòóòêè ïðîñòèòóòêè Êðàñíîäàðñêîãî êðàÿ êðóïíûå øëþõè ëó÷øåå ñåêñ çíàêîìñòâà ñåêñ çíàêîìñòâà â ãîðîäå ãîðëîâêå øëþõè â ëîáíå ïðîñòèòóòêè èíäèâèäóàëêè ãîðîäà Íîâîêóçíåöêà èíäèâèäóàëêè ñ ïðîñïåêò Áîëüøåâèêîâ ñåêñ çíàêîìñòâà áåç ñìñ ðåãèñòðàöèè ñàðàòîâ èíòèì ðîññîøüñàðàíñê çíàêîìñòâà äëÿ ñåêñàÍèæíèé äîñóã ïðîñòèòóòêèèíäèâèäóàëêè âåëèêîãî íîâãîðîäàêàê ñäåëàòü ìàêèÿæ êàê ó øëþõèïðîñòèòóòêà óçáå÷êàïðîñòèòóòêè â ëèòâåçíàêîìñòâà â òàìáîâñêîé îáëàñòè ñåêñ èíòèì çíàêîìñòâà â ãîðîäå âëàäèìèðå ñåêñ çíàêîìñòâà áåñïëàòíî è áåç ðåãèñòðàöè ñèìôåðîïîëü ïðîñòèòóòêè êàíñê èíòèìíûå çíàêîìñòâà 24 open ïðîñòèòóòêè ã Ìîñêâà ì Òåïëûé ñòàí èðêóòñê èíòèì çíàêîìñòâà íîâîñòü ñåêñ çíàêîìñòâà ãåðìàôðîäèòû previous thread ïðîñòèòóòêè ìàññàæèñòêè Ìîñêâû ñûêòûâêàðñêèå øëþõè êàïà áóäóùèå áëÿäè ìèíåò ñ àðìÿíêàìè ôîòî èíòèì â äåðåâíå â áàíå ñåêñ çíàêîìñòâî ïåíçà áåñïëàòíûå ñàéòû ñåêñ çíàêîìñòâ â ÷åáîêñàðàõ ñåêñ çíàêîìñòâà â êèðîâî-÷åïåöêå óëüÿíîâñê ñåêñ çíàêîìñòâà ñåêñ çíàêîìñòâà îìñê íà íî÷ü ñåêñ ñ òàäæè÷êîé ÷åáîêñàðû ïðîñòèòóòêè ïîïóëÿðíûå ñàéòû ñåêñ çíàêîìñòâ îäíîêëàññíèêè â ïîäîëüñêå ñåêñ çíàêîìñòâ áëÿäè áåëîðóñèè âèï ïðîñòèòóòêè ïåðìè ðÿæñêèå ñåêñ çíàêîìñòâà


Does anyone know where the M-S Translate app is?


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> Does anyone know why the guys at the Frankfort fish cleaning station who get paid to clean fish are so protective of their skein pails? Do they sell the stuff to people? They were throwing everyone's eggs in a 5 gallon pail that was nearly full of them. The guy let me take one skein for bait but there were 100 more sitting in the pail.


Who ever leases the cleaning station usually keeps the eggs for commercial use. Usually the guy cleaning the fish is there to clean the fish and collect the eggs for the lease holder or who ever has the license for it. It is illegal to sell eggs. Its better to take your eggs out of the fish before you have them cleaned if you want to keep them for personal use. Most fish cleaning stations figure in the eggs to help in there operational costs.


----------



## fishn' 4 life (Jul 24, 2005)

Threefish said:


> Who ever leases the cleaning station usually keeps the eggs for commercial use. Usually the guy cleaning the fish is there to clean the fish and collect the eggs for the lease holder or who ever has the license for it. It is illegal to sell eggs. Its better to take your eggs out of the fish before you have them cleaned if you want to keep them for personal use. Most fish cleaning stations figure in the eggs to help in there operational costs.


The gentlemen at Frankfort that you are referring to who is cleaning the fish sells the skein (illegally). In years past I have had no problem at that cleaning station getting eggs as they have those skein pails there specifically for people like us to grab for free. I was up there last weekend and he did the same thing to me in that he gave me one skein. I then saw a young boy come in whom he gave one skein to. The guy told me "I have to feed my kids". When I didn't understand what he was saying he told me quietly that he sells them. I'm not sure how he gets permission to clean there and charge for it but I definitely don't appreciate him monopolizing the skein and selling that as well.


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

fishn' 4 life said:


> The gentlemen at Frankfort that you are referring to who is cleaning the fish sells the skein (illegally). In years past I have had no problem at that cleaning station getting eggs as they have those skein pails there specifically for people like us to grab for free. I was up there last weekend and he did the same thing to me in that he gave me one skein. I then saw a young boy come in whom he gave one skein to. The guy told me "I have to feed my kids". When I didn't understand what he was saying he told me quietly that he sells them. I'm not sure how he gets permission to clean there and charge for it but I definitely don't appreciate him monopolizing the skein and selling that as well.


It is not illegal to give you some eggs it is to sell you eggs. I wasn't referring to the guy in Frankfort I was just referring to any fish cleaning station in general. You have to have a licensed to clean fish and it should be displayed at the fish station. But he cannot legally sell eggs to you. In Years past the skein spawn wasn't used for much and the weather was hot and they didn't want to bother with it. But know they are using more of it so they don't give it away like they use too.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

I had a guy once try to sell me a single egg hook on a piece of foam labled for $5, he then in return would throw in some "free" spawn. This guy is well known in the town of (Grand Marais) big sign in his front yrd that reads (MACE). I dont know if thats his name or what it stands for.. And the kicker is, what he was selling wasnt Salmon spawn, but cured Steelhead spawn and LOTS of it, or should i say lots of (hooks) with spawn thrown in for free:lol: either way its crooked as can be..


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

getting eggs out of the Frankfort cleaning station is like taking trying to take a 12 pack of beer aboard an airline these days... you might get away with it, but he'll catch ya damn near every time... and he gets cranky! but not nearly as mean as some of the other guys did back 15-20 years ago... they have always guarded the eggs there since I was a little kid...and even back then they were not giving them up to a 14 y.o. kid... so I am at least glad to hear the current dude is giving up a few to kids now a days...

best bet for free eggs is this area is the Platte cleaning station... get there around 10ish and wait for the morning trollers... the Gypsy (red and white boat, super hardcore regular) has always been good about sharing and many other boats are as well...the park service does not want the eggs, so they are fine with folks hanging around asking, but don't try to leave a donation bucket unless you watch it as they will take that right away (I know, I try to leave one every year). There are a few resorts that will give them up as well, but they sell them too, so you need to work it out with the owner first!! The ole 3am dump the bucket and run days are over for me...


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Robert Holmes said:


> You should not run braided or wire on a spinning reel or a light spinning rod. As soon as you hook a nice salmon on steroids you will find out why. Then you will be making a trip to the tackle shop. I run 8 lb test mono a 9 foot six rivers rod and a zebco quantum reel. I have caught up to 25 pound salmon on this outfit and never a problem. Got to love the guys who think that they have to rope them. Always fun to get tangeled in that 100 lb line that is coiled up on the river bottom when you steelhead fish.


 Time to get with the times. Lol Braid is better. It deteriorates faster, you lose less tackle, its stronger, feel more hits, and land more fish. While catching fish on light tackle is fun, its for the more experienced angler. I would never have a beginner use mono on a river weather its for little suckers or salmon.


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Time to get with the times. Lol Braid is better. It deteriorates faster, you lose less tackle, its stronger, feel more hits, and land more fish. While catching fish on light tackle is fun, its for the more experienced angler. I would never have a beginner use mono on a river weather its for little suckers or salmon.


you are a beginner,how old are you again? 

as for the egg hogger at frankfort,good luck trying to stop me from getting a bunch of skeins this year,Im a hard core gut chucker and Ill get the police,dnr anybody involved if he tries to stop me from lawfully taking as many eggs as I want for use.We need to put a stop to his monopolizing it now,hes no better then a criminal and should be treated as such


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Time to get with the times. Lol Braid is better. It deteriorates faster, you lose less tackle, its stronger, feel more hits, and land more fish. While catching fish on light tackle is fun, its for the more experienced angler. I would never have a beginner use mono on a river weather its for little suckers or salmon.


Come on bro...

Setting a newb up with braid is asking for a broken rod or a severed finger...


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

diztortion said:


> Come on bro...
> 
> Setting a newb up with braid is asking for a broken rod or a severed finger...


ya its better to learn the proper way to fight a fish,braided line gives beginners false bravado and they think they can horse the fish in.If you are an experienced salmon slayer and youre teaching a rookie, teach him the proper way to land a fish.Braided or not,good fundamentals are more important.Basically do the exact opposite of whatever Multiespeciestamer tells you and youll be alright noobies


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I would never have a beginner use mono on a river weather its for little suckers or salmon.


Yeah, there is no possible way you could land a fish on mono, right? 
You know, someone names a road after you for one day, and your head gets all puffed up like you are the authority on everything.......


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

wartfroggy said:


> Yeah, there is no possible way you could land a fish on mono, right?
> You know, someone names a road after you for one day, and your head gets all puffed up like you are the authority on everything.......


Between the above post, and this:

"Snagging is an art that is performed on a four-count rhythm between ten and two o'clock." 

An Exerpt from "A River Runs Through Wellston"

I almost spit my coffee all over my keyboard. Good lord, thats some funny sh**:lol:


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

wartfroggy said:


> yeah, there is no possible way you could land a fish on mono, right?
> You know, someone names a road after you for one day, and your head gets all puffed up like you are the authority on everything.......


snap! Bahahahahahaha


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I think I saw the guy you guys are referring to who sells the eggs. I got lucky though, after about ten minutes of sitting around some charter guys came in and were cleaning a female. I walked up and asked them if I could have the skein; he looked at me like I was crazy, and replied "I don't know that's just where we're supposed to put the eggs." 

The guy charging for the cleaning did have a bit of a surly look about him though, I was half expecting him to throw some hassle my way.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

How long has this egg nazi been around? Stel and I went there a few years back, maybe 2007?, and filled 4 gallon-sized bags with no problem. That was the trip I watched a charter guy tell his client how a 10lber was "15-16lbs"; pretty funny.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

mrjimspeaks said:


> I think I saw the guy you guys are referring to who sells the eggs. I got lucky though, after about ten minutes of sitting around some charter guys came in and were cleaning a female. I walked up and asked them if I could have the skein; he looked at me like I was crazy, and replied "I don't know that's just where we're supposed to put the eggs."
> 
> The guy charging for the cleaning did have a bit of a surly look about him though, I was half expecting him to throw some hassle my way.


 

Nobody has any contracts at the public fish cleaning station in Frankfort.
I have ran into a few that thought they owned the public fish cleaning station. A quick phone call to the C.O or local p.d. resulted in a somewhat quick exit.
The majority i have run into are pretty cool and have even hooked me up when things were slow.
My prediction is things are gonna get bad at Frankfort Labor Day Weekend.
An Egg Nazi and all those guys looking for skein??? 
I'll be hanging around for that one.


----------



## fishn' 4 life (Jul 24, 2005)

ausable_steelhead said:


> How long has this egg nazi been around? Stel and I went there a few years back, maybe 2007?, and filled 4 gallon-sized bags with no problem. That was the trip I watched a charter guy tell his client how a 10lber was "15-16lbs"; pretty funny.


I did the same thing last year with no problem. I've never seen this guy before last weekend but he had his sign up on the wall and everything.

I also was fortunate to have some charter guys come in and undercut the theif's business by giving me some free skein.


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

ausable_steelhead said:


> How long has this egg nazi been around? Stel and I went there a few years back, maybe 2007?, and filled 4 gallon-sized bags with no problem. That was the trip I watched a charter guy tell his client how a 10lber was "15-16lbs"; pretty funny.


has to be this year with this guy because last year I got plenty of skein with 0 issues,we need to get on this guy,plenty of better legal ways to make a buck id say


----------



## Jones (Mar 5, 2010)

Is this guy related to the POS who sets up shop in Manistee? He thinks because he "takes care of the place" that he is entitled to all of the eggs. He even gave us cr*p when he thought we had more eggs than we needed...literally he said "Why do you need all of those?" . First off, the fish cleaning station will continue to function just fine the way it has since it was created, regardless of whether or not you are there. Second, its not "your" fish cleaning station, so until you buy the real estate from the city of Manistee, just the F up, and mind your own business.

Egg thugs in Manistee...never thought i would see the day.


----------



## onebigdaddy29 (Nov 14, 2008)

i am 41 years old and have been going to frankfort as long as i can remember. the egg buckets have always been there because they use them and dont want them in the trash. no one has a right to go in there and just take the eggs. if you want eggs for bait then spend a night out on the pier throwing glow in the dark spoons and get your own. now with being said i have no problem giving eggs to anyone who ask when i am there cleaning fish. wheather i am fishing off my boat or the pier i have found it is fun to catch fish on spoons , flys , ect and get my own eggs. try it some time you just might like it.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> the egg buckets have always been there because they use them and dont want them in the trash. *no one has a right to go in there and just take the eggs*. if you want eggs for bait then spend a night out on the pier throwing glow in the dark spoons and get your own


No, but people have the right to go and ASK for skeins at a PUBLIC cleaning station. I do as you do, and catch my own, but why not go get free eggs that would otherwise be thrown out? The trash is where most charter guys put their skeins.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

onebigdaddy29 said:


> i am 41 years old and have been going to frankfort as long as i can remember. the egg buckets have always been there because they use them and dont want them in the trash. no one has a right to go in there and just take the eggs. if you want eggs for bait then spend a night out on the pier throwing glow in the dark spoons and get your own. now with being said i have no problem giving eggs to anyone who ask when i am there cleaning fish. wheather i am fishing off my boat or the pier i have found it is fun to catch fish on spoons , flys , ect and get my own eggs. try it some time you just might like it.


well there is a few of us "rookies" that havent got the spoon idea down pat,and dont have the money to keep making 2-3 hour drives to "try" to get there own..and hard to believe..but there is some that run out before season,or didnt get any last year,or many other reasons..i see no harm in someone asking for skeins if the other person is just going to trash em anyway..eveyone has the clue that skein under a float is about the best way to catch salmon,and if they dont have any,how else are they to get it..Im one of those guys..i havent been able to salmon fish the last 2 years,so im looking for skein myself..ive all but given up on the idea of "maybe one of these guys have a little extra"..BUT ILL SAY THIS...IF BY SOME CHANCE I DO GET MORE THAN ONE HEN THIS YEAR..ILL GLADLY SHARE THE SKEINS TO THOSE THAT HAVENT GOT ONE YET..ill make sure i post it when/if i do..just let me know then if you are still looking..lost


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

luv2havemoartime said:


> I'm a river fishing rookie this year, just got my Hodgman's! I am planning on going with some braided line on a spinning reel, *flourcarbon leader,* split shot, and floats. Skien and bags for bait. Am I starting out pretty much in the right direction? Any help and tips would be great. Going the weekend of 8-27 to a NW river.


The key is implementing a mono or fluoro leader. Provides what I refer to as a fail safe.. place to break off if need be [wood, rocks, etc] I've drift fished and float fished braid a long lotta years and have never left any behind.

Even with hardware it's simple to incorporate a leader. Saves on snarled balls of **it eating everybody's terminals.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

If your going to use braid for kings. I recommend either a heavy piece of mono for a shock absorber(I use 15#MAXIMA). Or real heavy lead 15+. With no stretch in the braid you need something to give when they start thrashing around.
This comes from personal experience..


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

onebigdaddy29 said:


> i am 41 years old and have been going to frankfort as long as i can remember. the egg buckets have always been there because they use them and dont want them in the trash. no one has a right to go in there and just take the eggs. if you want eggs for bait then spend a night out on the pier throwing glow in the dark spoons and get your own. now with being said i have no problem giving eggs to anyone who ask when i am there cleaning fish. wheather i am fishing off my boat or the pier i have found it is fun to catch fish on spoons , flys , ect and get my own eggs. try it some time you just might like it.


ok first off dude you sound pretty arrogant with that remark,I catch plenty of kings casting,both male and female so dont assume that everyone looking for spawn desperatly cant catch their own fish.I go to the fish cleaning stations because I go through alot of skein in a year and like to have a surplus.As a hardcore spawn dunker like AS and TC,we can give testimony to how much spawn we use,desire,etc.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

A half day's fishing can burn through a fishes worth of spawn when fishing roe.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

onebigdaddy29 said:


> i am 41 years old and have been going to frankfort as long as i can remember. the egg buckets have always been there because they use them and dont want them in the trash. no one has a right to go in there and just take the eggs.


I am 42 and have been going to Frankfort as long as i can remember.
Just got a couple of questions?
Who is they? How do they use them?
Who told you that you have no right to take eggs from the fish cleaning station?

last time i checked there was no commercial take or contract going on at the municipal fish cleaning station. Its public and ran as a courtesy and tourist draw by the city.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

FishKilla419 said:


> If your going to use braid for kings. I recommend either a heavy piece of mono for a shock absorber(I use 15#MAXIMA). Or real heavy lead 15+. With no stretch in the braid you need something to give when they start thrashing around.
> This comes from personal experience..


 I've been running striaght braid for steelhead for 12 years, and kings for 6 never had a problem. Use a good reel and good rod. I know alot of other guys use different stuff and I even gave other lines a try last year. And I am back to braid. Still got a few others to try, but Power pro or Sufix braids are hard to beat for what I do. Everything has its place and application. I use mono for pier and centerpin fishing, but never use it in the river.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I've been running striaght braid for steelhead for 12 years, and kings for 6 never had a problem.


 You've been running braid for steelies since you were 5 yrs old.......?


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I've been running striaght braid for steelhead for 12 years, and kings for 6 never had a problem. Use a good reel and good rod. I know alot of other guys use different stuff and I even gave other lines a try last year. And I am back to braid. Still got a few others to try, but Power pro or Sufix braids are hard to beat for what I do. Everything has its place and application. I use mono for pier and centerpin fishing, but never use it in the river. [/quote


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

wartfroggy said:


> You've been running braid for steelies since you were 5 yrs old.......?


Since I was 7, no joke.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

LuckyChucky said:


> ya its better to learn the proper way to fight a fish,braided line gives beginners false bravado and they think they can horse the fish in.If you are an experienced salmon slayer and youre teaching a rookie, teach him the proper way to land a fish.Braided or not,good fundamentals are more important.Basically do the exact opposite of whatever Multiespeciestamer tells you and youll be alright noobies


 When you take beginners out you want them to land fish, same reason charter captins use heavy line. If you want to get people into fishing set them up with the right stuff. I use 6-15 pound braid nothing to heavy. So what I am getting from your point of view is we should have beginners using 4 pound test mono and a noodle rod to learn how to really fight a fish before they get into the sport. (major exageration but you get the point). Where I would rather have them using a ML rod and 10 pound braid. No false bravado and more fish in. Whats not to like? You still have to let the fish fight and drag do its work, the lighter rod does some shock on the hit or runs. Everything is in order. :idea:


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

Multispeciestamer said:


> When you take beginners out you want them to land fish, same reason charter captins use heavy line. If you want to get people into fishing set them up with the right stuff. I use 6-15 pound braid nothing to heavy. So what I am getting from your point of view is we should have beginners using 4 pound test mono and a noodle rod to learn how to really fight a fish before they get into the sport. (major exageration but you get the point). Where I would rather have them using a ML rod and 10 pound braid. No false bravado and more fish in. Whats not to like? You still have to let the fish fight and drag do its work, the lighter rod does some shock on the hit or runs. Everything is in order. :idea:


multi multi multi,braid will not allow beginners to catch more fish over mono,it just wont .Fishing fundamentals are still at the key thing you can teach.Comparing charter captains to river fishing techniques is just silly too.I never said use 4 lb test line and a noodle rod,.Braid does nothing but encourage beginners to horse a fish in.Now while I do use braid and like braid,and while you might catch fish on braid and know how to use it.Setting a newb up with braid because you think itll increase their chances of landing a fish plays right into the whole you can horse them with braid mentality,which is false.Braid is great and if you are teaching anyone to fish ( god forbid ) teach them when to thumb the spool,when to let fish run,things like that,cause no matter what it all boils down to how to play a fish.No stretch can be great for experienced ppl but bad for beginners and knots can come loose,i can teach ppl who are new how to tie knots in mono easier then I can with braid,you mess up a knot when braid fishin and its coming undone.I think everyone on this forum will agree that while both mono and braid have its advantages,mono is easier for beginners to use


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

if you dont mind..i would like to add my .02..braid is nice,but a pain due to how fast it will knot up..when bouncing a river,if you get a back flow,your almost always getting knots in the line,and with braid,the knots are a pain to get out..with mono,as long as you dont pull the knots tight,you can get em out..second is with mono..you learn to not"horse" on a fish,and learn how to fight em..(never understood why some just crank em in,the fight is why most fish em anyway)..third..mono is just cheaper,and when your new to salmon..you tend to break off on fish,and all the other crap in the river..id rather spool up and have gas money..than spool up and be broke..jmo..lost


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey MST, how's that braid work in the winter?


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

diztortion said:


> Hey MST, how's that braid work in the winter?


 Not worth a dam, but why even ask that , we are not even talking about that. I doubt many beginners will be out in 20-30 degree weather targeting anything.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

LuckyChucky said:


> multi multi multi,braid will not allow beginners to catch more fish over mono,it just wont .Fishing fundamentals are still at the key thing you can teach.Comparing charter captains to river fishing techniques is just silly too.I never said use 4 lb test line and a noodle rod,.Braid does nothing but encourage beginners to horse a fish in.Now while I do use braid and like braid,and while you might catch fish on braid and know how to use it.Setting a newb up with braid because you think itll increase their chances of landing a fish plays right into the whole you can horse them with braid mentality,which is false.Braid is great and if you are teaching anyone to fish ( god forbid ) teach them when to thumb the spool,when to let fish run,things like that,cause no matter what it all boils down to how to play a fish.No stretch can be great for experienced ppl but bad for beginners and knots can come loose,i can teach ppl who are new how to tie knots in mono easier then I can with braid,you mess up a knot when braid fishin and its coming undone.I think everyone on this forum will agree that while both mono and braid have its advantages,mono is easier for beginners to use


Benefits to a beginner with braided line, better abrasion resistance, lose less tackle, stronger line compared to mono of same pound test, stays on a spinning reel spool better, comes off the spool better, easy to untangle if you take the time, last longer, and more sensitive. The only time you should need to thumb the spool is when you use baitcasters, or centerpin reels both are more complicated to use and should be used with other lines besides braid. With the spinning reel the drag should do the work, no need to thumb it and slow it down. Let your equipment work how its meant to. I am leaving tomorrow to fish some rivers in Mason and Manistee county's so don't expect another reply on this thread from me. Tight lines.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Not worth a dam, but why even ask that , we are not even talking about that. I doubt many beginners will be out in 20-30 degree weather targeting anything.


 Because you said you "Never" fish mono in the river.....meaning you always run braid in the river. So either you fish braid in the winter or you don't fish in the winter. I do remember you don't like to get cold, so I assumed you just didn't fish. Diztortion must think you are more of a man than I thought, so he assumed you must fish in the winter, and therefor fish braid in the winter.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/xblF4.gif


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Benefits to a beginner with braided line, better abrasion resistance, lose less tackle, stronger line compared to mono of same pound test, stays on a spinning reel spool better, comes off the spool better, easy to untangle if you take the time, last longer, and more sensitive. The only time you should need to thumb the spool is when you use baitcasters, or centerpin reels both are more complicated to use and should be used with other lines besides braid. With the spinning reel the drag should do the work, no need to thumb it and slow it down. Let your equipment work how its meant to. I am leaving tomorrow to fish some rivers in Mason and Manistee county's so don't expect another reply on this thread from me. Tight lines.


braided is abrasion resistant, and it is more sensitive thats true but to say you lose less tackle with braid is misleading.Everyone who fishes braid does so in conjunction with a piece of mono or florocarbon leader.Since both can break taking your swivel,bobber split shot ,lure,etc with it, how can u lose less tackle with braid? unless you are tying braid directly to the lure itself which I doubt you are.Fish rarely break my line with mono,sometimes theyll toss the hook,sometimes theyll break a hook shank off or bend one out but I rarely have my line snap because I know how to fight fish.It all boils down to that no matter what you use.


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Not worth a dam, but why even ask that , we are not even talking about that. I doubt many beginners will be out in 20-30 degree weather targeting anything.


wow really? thats quite an assumption. I wasnt aware that beginners were required to fish only in fall like weather conditions? funny how you can use mono 365 a year but come winter your beloved braid presents problems,definatly the perfect idea for a newbie  btw braid is awesome for ice fishing and its all I use anymore for walleye,lakers,whiteys etc,especially in deep water and its hella cold out during that time


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Multispeciestamer said:


> When you take beginners out you want them to land fish, same reason charter captins use heavy line. If you want to get people into fishing set them up with the right stuff. I use 6-15 pound braid nothing to heavy. So what I am getting from your point of view is we should have beginners using 4 pound test mono and a noodle rod to learn how to really fight a fish before they get into the sport. (major exageration but you get the point). Where I would rather have them using a ML rod and 10 pound braid. No false bravado and more fish in. Whats not to like? You still have to let the fish fight and drag do its work, the lighter rod does some shock on the hit or runs. Everything is in order. :idea:


Beginners have no business using braid in the river. Period. It's not going to teach them anything. It gives them no advantages. The best thing you can have between you and a head thrashing fish is STRETCH. I tryed fireline for steelies 1 day. After 3 pulled hooks and 2 bent hooks I tied a piece of shock absorber in between. Problem solved. Then bought a pin, problem really solved since I run 10 or 12 # mono. Beginners with braid = a big ball of braid in river.:rant:
Charter captains use heavy line because thats what you use when trolling the big water. They dont want to lose expensive equipment. They don't have different rods rigged up for themselves for when there is no clients on the boat.
A good friend of mine is river guide. Do you think he has all his (work rods) rigged with braid. Big no. Does he have some of his own rods rigged with braid? Yes. The rods his clients are using have either 17/14 or 25/15. Do I have some rods rigged with braid? Yes. My hardware chucking rod. Some of my bass rods, and all of my walleye jigging rods, and my pier rods.
If ya didnt notice. There is about 300 years worth of experienced great lakes river fisherman disagreeing with your point of view. Your fighting a losing battle.:evil:


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Well said, but im sure he will still find something to argue about. Its best to just ignore him, as he he seems to dissapear when he doesn't get any attention
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I am personally a big fan of braid when bobber fishing on rivers. I run 20 lb braid with a 15 lb flouro leader. I do agree with having beginners use mono. The last time I lent a braid combo to a new guy, I had a 100 yard birds nest.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> *lose less tackle*,


 
I wish I had some of my spoons back that my beginner buddy launched into lake michigan last weekend when he borrowed my braid rod....


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Huh? I've never had a salmon bite me off, and I've got them on as light as 4lb? I'm mostly a finesse salmon/steelhead angler, but kings in wood need heavier tackle; if you want to land more than a couple.


Jon, I had a king either bite me off or cut the line with it's gill plate this weekend. It was a clean cut through 15 lb flouro, and the fish was rolling on the surface in clean water with nothing to snag on. It was really wierd. We ended up catching 22 kings with pink/pink/pink bags. We got 9 saturday and 13 Sunday. Most of the ones we landed swallowed the bag and I had to dig it out of their stomachs. We hooked somewhere betweek 35-40 over the weekend. It was pretty fun.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Another issue I've had with braid is it getting stuck inside the spool.

It'll get caught in itself when too much pressure is applied.

I've had issues with both 6/20lb and 8/30lb diameters of PowerPro.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I use skein for Kings most of the time, and have to scrounge my eggs early in the season, too. Been to Frankfort, and had a guy at the fish cleaning station give me a couple skeins out of a bucket. But I had the impression that he cleaned fish for a fee, and kept the skeins when he did it. In my mind, that would make those eggs his - there is no limit on Salmon eggs that I am aware of. I thanked him for the skeins he gave me, and used them the next time I fished. 

I used 20# braid for my mainline, and 12# - 15# flourocarbon leader, when fishing skein for Kings. I would never use a light action rod for Kings.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

diztortion said:


> Another issue I've had with braid is it getting stuck inside the spool.
> 
> It'll get caught in itself when too much pressure is applied.
> 
> I've had issues with both 6/20lb and 8/30lb diameters of PowerPro.


 
not all reels are created equal, Al.
I have found that the winding pattern on some reels are not braid friendly.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> Jon, I had a king either bite me off or cut the line with it's gill plate this weekend. It was a clean cut through 15 lb flouro, and the fish was rolling on the surface in clean water with nothing to snag on. It was really wierd. We ended up catching 22 kings with pink/pink/pink bags. We got 9 saturday and 13 Sunday. Most of the ones we landed swallowed the bag and I had to dig it out of their stomachs. We hooked somewhere betweek 35-40 over the weekend. It was pretty fun.


Will you give me the directions to your spot in return for a large pizza from Pizza Sam??:lol::lol:


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Pizza One is the newest and greatest! All the Alma College students go there now because they give AC deals.


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Fishslayer great job on the salmon did you land any pigs? Keep up the good work.
Casey

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> Pizza One is the newest and greatest! All the Alma College students go there now because they give AC deals.


I haven't been there yet. Haven't even heard of it, but IMO it will be tough to beat Sam's!
Of course, If you insist on Pizza One, I suppose I could even give you a pizza from there in return for the info!:lol:


----------



## jrundell30 (Jan 7, 2011)

Robert Holmes said:


> You should not run braided or wire on a spinning reel or a light spinning rod. As soon as you hook a nice salmon on steroids you will find out why. Then you will be making a trip to the tackle shop. I run 8 lb test mono a 9 foot six rivers rod and a zebco quantum reel. I have caught up to 25 pound salmon on this outfit and never a problem. Got to love the guys who think that they have to rope them. Always fun to get tangeled in that 100 lb line that is coiled up on the river bottom when you steelhead fish.



that is always the worst i agree with you on this no need for that heavy stuff you can land almost any fish on lighter tackle if you have the patients......


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

jrundell30 said:


> that is always the worst i agree with you on this no need for that heavy stuff you can land almost any fish on lighter tackle if you have the patients......


 
I have patience when fishing.
I like catching salmon.
What does it matter wether my way is using heavier mono or braid versus the light stuff you choose to use?
Last time i checked personal preference and opinion did not land the fish, the angler did.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

Threefish said:


> Who ever leases the cleaning station usually keeps the eggs for commercial use. Usually the guy cleaning the fish is there to clean the fish and collect the eggs for the lease holder or who ever has the license for it. It is illegal to sell eggs. Its better to take your eggs out of the fish before you have them cleaned if you want to keep them for personal use. Most fish cleaning stations figure in the eggs to help in there operational costs.


No one leases the cleaning station, it is managed by a sub-contracted city employee. I called Frankfort City Hall today and voiced my concern (very clearly) about the bs going on there. I'd expect a change, or I will follow up until there is change. I hope many of you will do the same. Names and numbers are on the City Hall website.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

Benzie Rover said:


> getting eggs out of the Frankfort cleaning station is like taking trying to take a 12 pack of beer aboard an airline these days... *you might get away with it, but he'll catch ya damn near every time... and he gets cranky*! but not nearly as mean as some of the other guys did back 15-20 years ago... they have always guarded the eggs there since I was a little kid...and even back then they were not giving them up to a 14 y.o. kid... so I am at least glad to hear the current dude is giving up a few to kids now a days...
> 
> best bet for free eggs is this area is the Platte cleaning station... get there around 10ish and wait for the morning trollers... the Gypsy (red and white boat, super hardcore regular) has always been good about sharing and many other boats are as well...the park service does not want the eggs, so they are fine with folks hanging around asking, but don't try to leave a donation bucket unless you watch it as they will take that right away (I know, I try to leave one every year). There are a few resorts that will give them up as well, but they sell them too, so you need to work it out with the owner first!! The ole 3am dump the bucket and run days are over for me...


HE WILL know cranky if he tries that crap with me this weekend. I also have made a call, see other post. This needs to be put to a stop.


----------



## BayCityKiddo (Feb 24, 2008)

I would say that I'm a beginner having only been salmon fishing for 4 years now. I use 14lb Fireline Crystal, and I tie directly to my lure without using a leader as I usually fish when it's dark. If I do fish when the sun is up then I do tie a mono leader as I wouldn't get very much action otherwise.

When I started I used 8-10lb mono and lost so many fish to logs. I still caught fish but I lost more than I was catching. Ever since switching to braid I haven't lost a fish to a log and I have lost significantly less lures. I can't say that I ever remember losing any of my braid into the river.

I am definitely still a beginner, I almost exclusively use these thunderstick style lures that I make myself. Its such a rush when they nail that lure =) I haven't tried much else because of the success I've had. I give my skein away.

I see many of you hating on braid but I don't understand why. For me, switching to braid only heightened my salmon fishing experience. The only downfall is when I limit out long before my buddy I go with.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> I give my skein away


Big mistake. Aside from straight ripping a hole, there's no better way for numbers of biting salmon than eggs.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Big mistake. Aside from straight ripping a hole, there's no better way for numbers of biting salmon than eggs.


 I love a good hardware bite.
But there is just something about 30 or 40 bobber downs in 2-3 hours running through a gallon o roe.:yikes:


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

Had my anchor rope cut on the pm last yr by mr low holer and his cable braid razor wire he was running. He hooked a fish right in the top of the back on a crank and it ran up and around my rope in 1.2 seconds. So much for my anchor. Braid works great....for cable on my downriggers. If you need 65 lb tensile strength you are doing something wrong. To each his own


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I remember that post from last year. One of the funniest things I've read on here.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

limige said:


> I remember that post from last year. One of the funniest things I've read on here.


My thoughts too.... talk about a funny post!!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

HAHA that one was great. That anchor rope must have been a total piece.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

jrundell30 said:


> that is always the worst i agree with you on this no need for that heavy stuff you can land almost any fish on lighter tackle if you have the patients......


 
When was the last time anyone could have patients in landing a salmon on the Betsie? The Betsie River is by far the most difficult river for landing a salmon that I have ever fished. If you let a fish get more than 30 yards away, you're going to lose it to a log jam. If someone can go there and land a king with 8lb and a light action rod, that would be incredible. And with the size of the fish this year, I highly doubt that will happen a whole lot. I now use 20lb braid and 15 lb leader in the Betsie because of how difficult it is to land a fish. You have to match up the gear to the fish and the place you are fishing.


----------



## wolverinefan (Aug 13, 2006)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> When was the last time anyone could have patients in landing a salmon on the Betsie? The Betsie River is by far the most difficult river for landing a salmon that I have ever fished. If you let a fish get more than 30 yards away, you're going to lose it to a log jam. If someone can go there and land a king with 8lb and a light action rod, that would be incredible. And with the size of the fish this year, I highly doubt that will happen a whole lot. I now use 20lb braid and 15 lb leader in the Betsie because of how difficult it is to land a fish. You have to match up the gear to the fish and the place you are fishing.


I dont think anyone can have PATIENTS landing salmon on the Betsie?? Maybe it is some new kind of physical therapy.. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

ive never fished the betsie..but have done alot of fishing on the little manistee,if its harder to get a fish in on the betsie,yall can have that river..ive donated enough to the little river,and now switched to a little heavier line(from 10lb and 12lb..to 15lb max..)..if that dont work,i say the sizzling fly will be needed....cant wait til there is enough salmon in the big river to go after,getting the urge to go back to 10lb with 8lb leader..


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

wolverinefan said:


> PATIENTS


Funny stuff......

I was landing kings on 6# maxima last September. Its do-able, but you have to chase them around a little bit. Ill be up tomorrow, using 10# fireline for mainline, and 15# fluoro for leader, and the only reason im increasing the poundage is because that's all I have at home and have no time to hit the store before I go.

As long as people are fishing legally I couldn't care less what gear they use. Its for them to worry about, not me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

getting eggs out of the Frankfort cleaning station is like taking trying to take a 12 pack of beer aboard an airline these days... you might get away with it, but he'll catch ya damn near every time... and he gets cranky! but not nearly as mean as some of the other guys did back 15-20 years ago... they have always guarded the eggs there since I was a little kid...and even back then they were not giving them up to a 14 y.o. kid... so I am at least glad to hear the current dude is giving up a few to kids now a days...

ive never been to or fished franfort pier..can anyone tell me how to get there...im in the mood for a little fun,and have no issue messing with this guy..The eggs he takes from the fish are free to anyone who asks,that cleaning station is the same set up as any other city cleaning station..it doesn't have anyone leasing it,and last i seen(in other stations),the guy is not paid by the city to clean the fish,and without a fed.tax id..he cant charge you to clean your fish,nor can he keep any part of it without you saying he can,along with your lic.number,fish count,time and date..if he has parts of fish,that would suggest he was over the limit,or that he was fish dumping(catching fish,pulling the eggs and dumping the fish back into the water),he is open to fines and jail time for it..


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> The Betsie River is by far the most difficult river for landing a salmon that I have ever fished. If you let a fish get more than 30 yards away, you're going to lose it to a log jam. If someone can go there and land a king with 8lb and a light action rod, that would be incredible


The Little river, Boyne, Ocqueoc and East Branch are all rivers that will give the Betsie a run for it's money on salmon landing difficulty. All are small, and LOADED with wood. Not to mention current that doesn't challenge salmon.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> The Little river, Boyne, Ocqueoc and East Branch are all rivers that will give the Betsie a run for it's money on salmon landing difficulty. All are small, and LOADED with wood. Not to mention current that doesn't challenge salmon.


The Little River can be a tough cookie.

I've never fished the Betsie, but I've blown up so many cheap rods and reels fishing on the LM. 

Ever see a Quantum smoke? :evilsmile


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

luv2havemoartime said:


> No one leases the cleaning station, it is managed by a sub-contracted city employee. I called Frankfort City Hall today and voiced my concern (very clearly) about the bs going on there. I'd expect a change, or I will follow up until there is change. I hope many of you will do the same. Names and numbers are on the City Hall website.


 I was referring to cleaning stations that are licensed to clean fish for costumers for a fee. I didn't know if the one in Frankfort was run the same way. But its still illegal to sell eggs. If other fisherman are leaving the roe for others to use as bait then that's ok. Frankfort fish cleaning station must be a public station and you clean your own fish?


----------

